# new results



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

Still feeling pretty good. My Endo really liked this lab. I take armour once a day in the early morning and I got tested about 330pm. I have included the results from December and September as well. All on 105 armour.

April, 2013 December, 2012 September, 2012 
TSH .45 (.3 - 3.3) .22 .29
FT4 .66 (.82 - 1.77) .85 .94
FT3 3.0 (2.0 - 4.4) 3.9 3.7

YOu can see how my TSH has come up a bit and free T3 is lower than it was. I feel OK so I doubt we will move the dose up. Endo seemed glad that TSH went up a little. He has been asking me about hyper symptoms but I have had none. We talked a while about patients he has had who had their TSH totally supresswed for long periods of time and he does not like it...but he is open minded and told me there are no absolutes. I told him I felt OK so he was pleased. If I start feeling more fatiqued I know he will listen.

I just wonder why the difference in the FT3 level. I weigh the same (maybe a couple pounds up but only a couple). I am 5'11" 160.

What do you folks think?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

how close to your dose were the other labs drawn?

I never take my replacement before I lab which means I am off my Unithroid (T-4 ) medication 27 hours when tested.

I am off Cytomel for 16 hours.

Anal - but it's the only way I can make sense of my labs's

Consistency is key when taking labs


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I took this test about 330pm and the others I think were taken just after lunch. I guess I should not worry becasue I feel the same as I have felt I think. I should have discussed the t's with my Endo and gotten his take. He was pleased with everything and I know he had a reason. I did not ask becue I did not really know the result at the time and was talking about TSH more with him. I may give a call next week and ask the nurse to ask him. He is pretty good about giving his educated opinion. He is very open minded but I can tell you that he has treated people whose TSH was extremely supressed for a long time and they did in fact have bone issues becuae of it. He said that was NOT a myth and that he had much experience with that. He does like armour though and has no trouble prescribing it. He lo9ves to talk about T3 conversion and all that stuff. He says that the way it is converted and the time table in which it is converted is extremely individual. He is going to go by how I feel.

By the way, do ya'll take your armour twice a day? I may try that. I may take 90 in the morning and then maybe 15 afrter lunch. How long after I eat should I take the 15?? I just want to try it.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

That's very interesting. Thanks for posting your labs-all on the same dose. Maybe over the months, your body started utilizing the armour and so over time your levels shook down to what they are now. I'd be interested in your doctors explanation of the change in levels on the same dose.
If you feel fine, that's what matters. I know it takes about 3 months just to get stabilized on a dose and then improvements start some time after that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> Still feeling pretty good. My Endo really liked this lab. I take armour once a day in the early morning and I got tested about 330pm. I have included the results from December and September as well. All on 105 armour.
> 
> April, 2013 December, 2012 September, 2012
> TSH .45 (.3 - 3.3) .22 .29
> ...


I think your doctor should raise you 1/4 grain and have you get labs again in about 8 weeks.

TSH is no longer a valuable tool when using Armour. Free T4 is supposed to be low so therefore the only real test that counts is the FREE T3.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Depending on your age, 160 is good; yes?


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

Andros, do you take your armour all in the morning or in two doses? Seems a lot of folks do the two doses. I may ask doc if he will up it to 115 instead of 105. that would give me one pill too. He may balk becasue he really does not want TSH to be too supressed..right or wrong, he has seen a lot of that nd is not fond of it. Still, that is not much of an increase and I have NEVER felt hyper. We'll see. I could always back off if it was too much.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I would say 160 is good at 5'11" regardless of age. I am on the thin side but eat well and work out daily.

I am going to ask about going to 115 and see what he says.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

OK, he said no by phone. Keep this in mind and help me if you can. When I ws taking 90 mg, my tsh was 5.5 and I was yuxk. I moved to 105 and that is the latest. So TSH (I know that is not the telling factor but I am using it as an example) moved a tremendous amount with a 15 mg move....from 5.5 to .22- .29- and now .45. Maybe that is why he thinks another 15 would push me too far. Plus, I am not really doing bad now..but I think I am slowing down a bit and my T3 is no longer in the top 3rd. I have a bunch of extra 15 tablets. Should I take them without his permission or maybe cut them in half and inch up to around 112? I can look for another Dr. if I need to. I would discuss first with primary care Doc but I am betting he willo defer to Endo. And I really like this Endo, but I really would like to try to move up to 115. What do you think?


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

Really strange that my TSH went from .29 in Sept to .22 in December and now .45, all on same dose. It is the T3 that has really changed this time. I wonder if I should just stay put and see how it goes. I am not suffering really, but I think I could do better. Tricky.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> OK, he said no by phone. Keep this in mind and help me if you can. When I ws taking 90 mg, my tsh was 5.5 and I was yuxk. I moved to 105 and that is the latest. So TSH (I know that is not the telling factor but I am using it as an example) moved a tremendous amount with a 15 mg move....from 5.5 to .22- .29- and now .45. Maybe that is why he thinks another 15 would push me too far. Plus, I am not really doing bad now..but I think I am slowing down a bit and my T3 is no longer in the top 3rd. I have a bunch of extra 15 tablets. Should I take them without his permission or maybe cut them in half and inch up to around 112? I can look for another Dr. if I need to. I would discuss first with primary care Doc but I am betting he willo defer to Endo. And I really like this Endo, but I really would like to try to move up to 115. What do you think?


He is keeping you at a bad place. A little tweaking is in order if you want quality of life and you do "deserve" to have that.

FREE T3 is best for most of us at about 75% of the range provided by your lab and TSH @ 1.0 or less.

Do a little doctor shopping if you can.

I cannot give you license to take extra w/o doctor supervision. Sad but true. However, I do know how you feel about this and the only reasonable solution is a doc who "gets it!"


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

Well, my tsh is less than 1.0 by more than half at .45. Just the T3 that is no longer in the upper third. I really want to see how I feel on going. I have been feeling fine and would have never said anything if I had not seen the t3 number. If I start to get that headache and feelsluggish, I will indeed be looking elsewhere. I will do that anyway just to hedge my bets. Might be worth it to talk to primary care doc.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

anyonhe know of another doc in estern NC (Raleigh or east?)


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

can't believe I just wrote that...I have a headache right now (ha ha ha). Wife says she has noticed that I am more fatigued. I think you just get used to how you feel and to be honest, I have been dealing with other issues that have taken much of my attention. I am going to talk to my PC doc tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

markwillplay said:


> Well, my tsh is less than 1.0 by more than half at .45. Just the T3 that is no longer in the upper third. I really want to see how I feel on going. I have been feeling fine and would have never said anything if I had not seen the t3 number. If I start to get that headache and feelsluggish, I will indeed be looking elsewhere. I will do that anyway just to hedge my bets. Might be worth it to talk to primary care doc.


One should always hedge their bets...............with everything in this life!!

There is always a lag time between the FREES and the TSH.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I need a Dr.. recommend in nc. Went to a diff endow yesterday and he is also tsh guy. Very nice for sure but concerned about keeping me safe à...bone loss...heart....same old same old. Is there a doc near me that gets nit???. These guys are not buyingg the extremely supersede tsh thing. I need real studies to battle with. I do plan to talk with primary and have a real conversation with him. I like themes endow as far as listening to me and communication. Super nice guy and says he has lots of experience with folks on too much armour that had heart trouble and bone loss. He likes armour fine but thinks tsh is low enough. However he wants to do a fasting test on everything and told me not to take mess before on that morning. My guess ia that will show lower levels. I feel better today and I do think I am pretty good. I will device my dose from now on as I can tel that makes a big difference in the afternoon.

Ok someone give me the name of a Dr anywhere near me.


----------

